# Một số mẹo dân gian trị táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh mà mẹ nào cũng cần biết



## matocdo221 (9/9/19)

Khi sinh con lần đầu một số cha mẹ sẽ không khỏi bở ngỡ khi con của mình bị bệnh lặt vặt, hiện nay số trẻ em bị táo bón ở độ tuổi sơ sinh là khá nhiều vậy nên cha mẹ khi sinh con lần đầu cần bỏ túi một số mẹo dân gian trị táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh này để có thể mang ra dùng khi cần thiết.

*Quả sung*
Đây là mẹo trị táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh phổ biến ở các vùng quê, khi bé nhà bạn bị táo bón bạn lấy một vài quả sung tươi thêm vào đó một ít sữa tươi và đun nóng lên sau đó cho bé uống mỗi ngày đến khi nào hết thì thôi.





​
Trong quả sung chứa rất nhiều chất dinh dưỡng như Canxi, potassium, phốt pho, sắt, Vitamin và đặc biệt là hàm lượng chất xơ có trong quả sung rất cao nên việc dùng quả sung để trị táo bón đã được nhiều người thực hiện và thành công, các mẹ có thể tham khảo và mang về sử dụng cho con mình.

*Quả bơ*

*



*​
Bơ là một loại quả được đánh giá là có hàm lượng chất xơ rất cao, đây là một thực phẩm nhuận tràng rất hiệu quả có thể dùng để điều trị một số bệnh liên quan đến đường ruột và đặc biệt là táo bón, bơ thì rất dễ sử dụng, bạn có thể ăn không mỗi ngày 1 quả hoặc dùng để làm sinh tố, bơ dầm để ăn cũng khá ngon.

*Cải bó xôi*





​
Cải bó xôi chứa nhiều hàm lượng chất xơ giúp tăng cường nhu động của đường ruột, cải bó xôi giúp cải thiện hệ thống tiêu hóa và dùng để trị bệnh táo bón rất hiệu quả, bạn có thể nấu canh hoặc luộc cho bé ăn.

*Nha đam*
Nha đam có tác dụng duy trì sự cân bằng của những vi khuẩn có lợi đường ruột, hạn chế sự tích tụ của bụi bẩn và chất độc hại và đặc biệt là điều trị táo bón rất hiệu quả.





​
Bạn có thể ép nước ép nha đam để uống hoặc nấu nha đam đường phèn để thưởng thưc cũng rất ngon.

*Mật ong*

*



*​
Trong mật ong có chứa một lượng nước rất cao giúp cho thận và đường ruột hoạt động hiệu quả hơn, ngoài ra mật ong còn có tác dụng làm ướt khối phân của bạn, bạn cũng có thể sử dụng mật ong để hỗ trợ bé đẩy chất thải ra ngoài bằng cách bôi mật ong quanh hậu môn và bên trong hậu môn của bé để bôi trơn và giúp phân được đẩy ra ngoài dễ dàng hơn.

*Mồng tơi*
Mồng tơi cũng giống như mật ong, trong rau mòng tơi có chất nhờn bạn có thể lấy một vài lá mồng tơi sau đó tước đi võ ngoài của lá và dùng nó giống như cách bạn dùng mật ong.





​
Tuy nhiên bạn chỉ nên sử dụng khi cảm thấy thật sự cần thiết tránh làm mất khả năng đi ngoài của trẻ mới lớn, lúc đấy thì mọi chuyện sẽ càng rắc rối hơn.


----------

